# What sort of a Hymer has twin back axles?



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Just seen one offered for sale in Cornwall with no model number, I think it's a Fiat chassis and is 1994 vintage LHD. Looking at the Deepcar layout section doesn't help me. Advice appreciated.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

could be a 694


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

only a ALKO chassis has dubble axle... 

and the FIAT 1994 has the old chassis, named Typ290 till 1995, than came typ 230 and the latest since 2002 chassis is X 244...

for info,

duc


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

There is a Hymer 694 twin back axle in March issue of Practical Motorhome mag ££25,995 M reg (1994) Trade ad. There is also a nice one on EBay!


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

It's the eBay one I was looking at, though I'll not be buying online, it's just possible that if not sold by Feb 16th, when I can go shopping, and if there isn't a suitable "S", I might go for it. A very late (1994) example of the old shape.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Having bought and sold a couple of motorhomes on EBay - is it just this one you would not buy online or generally ? Just interested for the future.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

It's not so much the buying as the viewing. I'd buy on eBay but only after I'd seen the goods, though it doesn't seem to bother me buying up to say £250 on trust, it's just the amount.

The thing is though that it brings your wagon to a very large and immediate audience, so I don't suppose it matters if it gets to the reserve or not, there's probably a buy-it-now person negotiating as we speak.


----------

